# tootsie roll recipe?



## Dogenzengi (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello RIU,
I am just flyin hone from a concert in nyc, while in NY a friend gave me some kicks tootie rolls.
split one and got a Nice buzz, but ate a whOle one and got very buzzed In a good way.

Just curious about how they are made?
What is the normal way to add THC to chocolate?
(I get the melt choc. Add somthing and reharden, but add what, BHO, QWISO, Decarbed trichomes??

Got to say the buzz is great.

he got them from a friend in Cali.
they burned the palate a little like some batches of very strong cookies I have made in the past.

Bless,
DZ


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2014)

High DZ  they are very simple to make. Kinda like a taffy. Mine are called Edward's Happy Taffies 

I use coconut hash oil, but you could use any of the ones you described above. I follow BKS recipe for her hash capsules and use the resulting coconut oil in all my candy.

Melt 1 bag of chocolate chips in a double boiler with your medication of choice. After completely melted and smooth, add 1/2 cup of Karo syrup and, using a rubber spatula, mix in very well. It will become rather stiff, but continue to mix til well combined.

Pour into 9x9 square pan lined with saran wrap and spread out in an even layer. Cover (right on the candy) with more saran wrap and either let sit overnight, or in the fridge for a couple hours. Cut into desired shapes. Can be individually wrapped in wax paper like a tootsie roll.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you for the recipe!
How much coconut Canna oil do you use with the recipe?
Sounds great, I have a friend who the caps will help.

He was just diagnosed with squamous and when the Dr. Went to Biopsy they removed a chunk of my Buddies toungue. So no Green Dragon or smoking or Vaping to help with his chemo and radiation. That starts in a few days, they have to pull his lower teeth first .
He is home but he has a feeding tube because of the tracheotomy . So Hopefully I can make some form of medicine for him.
thank You again,
bless,
DZ


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2014)

these come out like cheeba chews?


----------



## fumble (Oct 26, 2014)

no problem DZ  If you follow the tutorial from BKS for her hash capsules, you will have an extremely potent coconut hash oil. I will usually add way more coconut oil than she does. My mix is usually 2:1 tsp coconut oil to grams hash. I will also go 1:1 for a stronger oil. I usually put 4 tsp per batch of candy, which gives me approx. 72 mg hash per candy in a 24 piece batch.

Sorry to hear about your friend DZ. I hope you can get him some comfort this way. Let me know if you need any other recipes or anything. I will help where I can.

@greenghost420 ... I had a patient that requested a Cheeba Chew type candy. I have never had one myself, but he said these are pretty close. 

**you can also make them using white chocolate chips and different koolaid flavors for fruity flavored taffies**


----------



## warble (Oct 26, 2014)

I just use the caramel recipe on recipe.com but I use cannabutter, and add a serving of cocoa powder. You just have to figure out how soft you want it. I take it to 280°F. You could just melt some caramels add some cannabutter and cocoa powder. It works both ways. I just think its sort of cheating if you use packaged caramels.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 19, 2014)

here is a tootsie roll recipe ive been meaning to try
http://www.coloradomedicalmarijuanapatient.com/forum/showthread.php/1286-DIY-Cheeba-Chews

hey fumble how many tablespoons of coconut oil do you use for your recipe?


----------



## fumble (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey Texas  how ya been? I usually use 4 teaspoons of my coconut hash oil per batch of candy.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 20, 2014)

good to hear from you fumble!
not to bad ready for the holidays to be over with lol
how about you? I haven't been on in the past couple of weeks due to having a piece of shit computer
but that is all fixed now!

i realy want to try your recipe soon, ive yet to make a batch of chocolates or candies
im just hoping my 4 teaspoon is as strong as yours lol


----------



## fumble (Nov 20, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> good to hear from you fumble!
> not to bad ready for the holidays to be over with lol
> how about you? I haven't been on in the past couple of weeks due to having a piece of shit computer
> but that is all fixed now!
> ...


I hear that on the pos computer. On my new phone atm.  . My computer hella laggggggs lil. 

The holidays! Ha ha. ...they have only just begun. . Busy BusybBusy 

You would be amazed at how easy these candies are to make. Just be sure to melt the chocolate completely before adding anything else. I have roughly 500 to 1000 mg per tsp coconut oil.


----------



## Juan Zepeda (Dec 1, 2014)

Mind = Blown. I'll have to try this once I piece my brain back together.


----------



## henryy24 (Dec 18, 2014)

hey man funny you said you've tried them in NYC because thats where I'm from. I've been trying to perfect this recipe and i promise its not as easy as everybody claims for it to be. Baking with BHO can be very efficient tasty and potency can be easily measured. however, BHO is not fully decarbed. I usually aim for 40 mg thc with the assumption that my wax it 100% THC (i know this is not true, but thats only my measurements). some batches come out extremely mediocre, some decent, and some dank as fuck. i realized this is because of the temperatures that the bho goes through. today i tried a new recipe where i heat the bho prior to mixing it in with the chocolate. 

Ingredients : 25 tootsie rolls, teaspoon of condensed milk, teaspoon of organic coconut oil, one gram of BHO, and lecithin (lecithin is a substance found in soy, sunflowers, and I'm sure its found in other places. i think it really makes the difference between good and DANK edibles. lecithin is used by pharmaceutical companies to help active drugs be dispersed into the bodies fat receptors.)

Step 1: first i put the BHO into a little glass dish with a teaspoon of coconut oil and i squeeze two capsules of lecithin into it. The lecithin i use is capsuled but i know you can get it in powdered and liquid form. 

Step 2: i turn my electric burner on low heat (you want to make sure your bho doesn't go anywhere past 290 degrees farnheit, because then after decarboxilation the THC starts to degrade at a ridiculously fast pace. heres an excellent chart http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/comment-page-2/

Step 3: Place your glass dish with BHO onto the burner and wait for it to melt. I personally like to put a cover on the dish because it makes me feel like i won't lose any potency, not sure if this is in any way beneficial, but i do it. soon you'll start seeing air bubbles being released from the oil, this is THCA being converted to THC. after the bubbling goes down to a minimum your oil is now activated, and you can set it aside for it to cool at room temperature.

Step 4: I put 25 tootsie rolls into a pyrex bowl and pop it into the oven at 325 degrees until they start melting. If i had a crock pot id use that but the oven works just fine for me. After you see your tootsies starting to melt, add a teaspoon of condensed milk and mix it up. after this i put it back into the oven for another 2-3 minutes so that the condensed milk and chocolate bind well. 

Step 5: Now you're finally ready to add your BHO. remove the tootsies from the oven and check the temperature. i use a ryobi in fared thermometer from home depot, these things kick ass. 

http://www.google.com/shopping/product/16176200954296201297?lsf=seller:8740,store:14308638769629866700&prds=oid:16478105757751892398&hl=en&ei=w0qTVP3WNPDgsASznoDwBA&ds_e_ad_type=pla&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-205509667&ci_sku=205509667&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969&gclid=CjwKEAiAk8qkBRDOqYediILQ5BMSJAB40A5U2s_JMeC75r4IpaAAfq9eYfYOQXGvFDeIjhzkxEFQgxoCjGrw_wcB

Make sure your tootsies aren't too hot, mine were 170 degrees this run when i added my bho. It may seem very oily at first but keep mixing and you'll start seeing that the big tootsie ball is sticking together. Once well mixed (and i really mean well mixed, i mix mine for 5-10 minutes) pour chocolate out onto parchment paper and let it cool near a window or simply put it into the fridge.

After cooled, take out of the fridge and wait until it is room temperature and easy to work with. i weigh my tootsies out to 6.5 and roll em back into the original tootsie wrapper.

I am no professional by any means, I've just had some experience with these tedious tootsies. If anybody has any suggestions or criticisms I'm all ears, always looking for perfection  cheers dude let me know how they come out when you try to make them.. maybe ill make a video soon since theres not much info on the internet about baking with BHO


----------



## henryy24 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm actually waiting on a response.. Anybody out there can help me make my edibles stronger or more efficient?!


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2014)

from what I just read, you are doing it already henryy


----------



## skepler (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree with Fumble, Henryy24. I have assumed cooking would decarb for years. Recently I have decarbed first, and am really impressed with the results. Sounds like a fun recipe, I'll have to try it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 20, 2014)

im gonna have to try that recipe out, sounds easy enough and u can really crank the potency


----------

